# Cut/Burn on Hedgehog Lip?



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

About 5 days ago I took my hedgehog Pepper (female, pinto, 3.5 years old) out, I noticed that on the left side of her lip just underneath her nose was red and it looked like it was bleeding however no blood was coming off of it, it also was swollen. It almost looks like a burn of some sort. I promptly cleaned it and then put antibiotic ointment on it. The items I have in my hedgehogs cage are a plastic hut, a large plastic wheel with ridges (I think it's called a comfort wheel - by looking at peoples set up on this forum I see a lot of people have this wheel), a water dish and a food dish and then some "toys" (toilet paper roll, plastic ball, a plastic cup that I hide stuff under). I can't for the life of me determine how this happened, my only suspicion is that perhaps the ridges on the wheel are grazing her face when she runs. For that reason, I took the wheel out of the cage as I do not want her pooping on the wheel, and then poop getting in her wound. I have since ordered a Carolina storm bucket wheel, which should be here in a few days, just in case the injury occurred from the wheel. 

I have been cleaning the wound everyday and putting ointment on it, it is hardly swollen any more, but its still pink and its getting a bit of yellowish crust (which I read means its healing?). It is also getting smaller. It doesn't seem to be bothering her. Usually I would feed her moistened cat food (as she lost one of her big teeth), but since I have been feeding her just wet cat food (with some fruit/veg) in hopes that crumbly pieces of cat food don't get into her wound.

Usually I do not hesitate to bring any of my pets to a vet when they are in need, but this wound seems relatively minor and seems to be getting better with daily cleanings and ointment and I would hate to bring her there and have them say "just keep it clean and put ointment on it". It does seem to be improving. I am wonder if anyone else has experienced an injury of this sort and if they were able to treat it at home successfully. If her wound does not fully recover in the next while then I will be making an appointment, however I thought I'd come on here and see if anyone had any experience or advice with this. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't have much experience but it sounds to me like you are doing everything right. And I'm sure that is what the vet would say, they're generally like that. :roll: When one of our health experts comes along to answer I'm sure they'll have more to say about that.

I just wanted to reply because I was wondering what kind of plastic ball you had? Is it like a ping pong ball, or is it a little cat ball with holes in it? Because those have been known to hurt hedgies.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like one of many things. A quill could have poked her and been dirty enough to irritate the area (watch for infection), she could have scraped it on a toy (toilet paper roll maybe when she stuck her head in), she could have bit it or scratched it herself. 

I
What you are doing sounds great just make sure the ointment you put on is either vaseline or triple antibiotic ointment, but only the regular kind. You don't want to be putting anything toxic on it and need to make sure she's not eating it anyway because it may upset her stomach even if not toxic. I personally might only put it on one day then skip the next to give it a chance to air out. 

You know her best and know what the injury looks like so just go with your gut and keep an eye out for obvious signs of infection (pus or liquid draining from it, lethargy, eating/drinking habit changes, changes in bowels, not running on wheel).


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for replying!
I kind of figured that's what the vet would probably say...and it does seem to be improving.
I'm still going to continue washing it and putting ointment on it and if I notice it looking like its infected or looking worse I will definitely take her.
It's a cat ball but its solid, much like a ping pong ball.

The only thing I can think of is maybe she fell on her wheel or something? But my CSBW is almost here! I'm going to let it heal up completely though before I put it in, I don't want to risk getting poop in it because that would just be terrible and so much more likely for it to get infected.

And to Shawn, the cut does not appear to be deep or small, it is more broad and shallow...looks like a burn almost. She has still been gobbling up her dinner every night, has been active, it looks clean and I took her wheel out for now as it might be the culprit, and I don't want her to get poop in it. 

The ointment I'm putting on it is life brand "antibiotic ointment", the equivalent of polysporin. It's just regular strength. I just put a teeny little dab on to cover it but she does try and lick it after..the cut is on her lip and so its sort of inevitable that she will lick it. So far there have been no adverse effects, but like I said I only do a very thin coating. 

Thanks for responding, I'll keep you updated. 

I attached a picture of my girl in question (pre-injury). I have another lovely young gal as well.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah sounds like maybe she rubbed it raw going in and out of the toilet paper roll


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmm yeah, I'm not sure. I've never actually even seen her play with the toilet paper roll, and I cut it lengthwise so it wouldn't get stuck on there...who knows really.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

pickles17 said:


> Hmm yeah, I'm not sure. I've never actually even seen her play with the toilet paper roll, and I cut it lengthwise so it wouldn't get stuck on there...who knows really.


I agree with your wheel suspicion, or with the quill idea. I'm glad that it's getting better!
Do you round the edges of the toilet paper roll when you cut it lengthwise?
I didn't the first time I let my girl play with one, and then was afraid she'd poke an eye or something.
Probably just a paranoid hedgie-momma but it's just an idea! Just incase she does play with it at night and it's irritating it that way somehow.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

No I haven't rounded it, perhaps though I will do that now that you mention it just in case that was the issue.
Never thought of that.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, Feb. 12 is when I noticed this "burn" on her lip...at first it was pretty swollen/bloody looking and then it seemed to have improved a bit but hasn't really improved much after the third day...this sunday (feb. 26) will be two weeks of keeping it clean and putting ointment on it. I was thinking I'd make an appointment for her middle of the week next week if I see no further improvement (which I haven't lately). What do you think? Should I give it more time? Do you think perhaps its normal because its in a spot where she licks it?

Bah! So hard to know!


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

I think going to the Vet is a good idea at this point. If nothing else, it may put your mind at ease. Be sure to tell them what you have been doing and for how long. If you have pictures, take them with you, they may help. You are a good hedgie slave, hugs to you both!


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Haha! Hedgie slave...

Well I just had her out and I touched her lip and the cut/burn feels rough (not moist, wet or open) as I believe it is now scabbing over. I imagine it probably just took some time as its in a moist area where she licks it. 
I won't be be able to take her until next week at this point anyhow so I'll see how it progresses over the weekend.

Will continue to keep you updated!


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Good news, she has seemed to have developed a scab


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

UPDATE:

Well, I took Pepper out yesterday and it seemed to be bleeding again and looked even more swollen then it did initially I brought her to the vet today and the vet believes its an ulcer. Even more bad news, a lump has appeared on her head . The vet has given me 14 days worth of antibiotics and we are going to see if that helps clear things up and if not we will have the lesion and lump tested...poor thing...still as active/happy as ever though. Bah!


----------

